# Star Wars Discussion



## Superior (Mar 20, 2009)

I searched and didn't find this thread made already, but as the title says, discuss all that is Star Wars, enjoy.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been following the Clones Wars CG series.  It's been...alright.  Some episodes are very good, some episodes are fairly mediocre.  There isn't a particular long term plot, besides the fact that there is a large scale war going on and the individual battles that have comprised it a part of it.  

The clones are consistently good when they're a major focus of a particular episode.  Their aim is selectively bad (sometimes very good), but still leagues better than Seperatist driods, who I wish were much better at what they do.  Although there are a few driod designs that are pretty darn lethal when they make a rare appearance.

The show is meant for kids, but sometimes there's a rougher, darker theme in one episode or another that an older audience might enjoy.  Such as when the clones are a major focus.  Or the Seperatist villians like Grevious or Dooku play a major part.

If you like Star Wars and don't have particular standards of excellence in regards to it, I would recommend watching it if you have the time.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 20, 2009)

I only wish Temuera Morrison was voicing the clones.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in love with the first three. Newer three? Not so much.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 21, 2009)

^lol nostalgia goggles.

Cad Bane is such a bad ass.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2009)

Despite that I'm 16 years old, how is it nostalgic?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 21, 2009)

Everything seems better when people from back in the day tell you it's better. 

The prequels really aren't that much worse than the original trilogy. Same bad acting, dialogue, but with more action.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2009)

I rewatched the whole thing about 6 months ago, I didn't care for the newer one's over use of CGI and the writing seemed a lot worse to the point it was laughable. Plus that whole "nooooooooo!" thing just killed it.

I like the older ones more, I rewatched it again in cinema class and the dialouge isn't all that bad.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 21, 2009)

Seriously? The noooo? There's a nooooo in EVERY Star Wars movie. Check.


----------



## pfft (Mar 21, 2009)

i like r2d2... and those little ewok things


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't think the dialogues were that bad it was from the 70's afterall.

Episode 1 and 2 ruined vader, but episode 3 made up for it.  Obi Wan cutting off anakins limbs thus indirectly causing vader = best star wars moment.  

Also Jango Fett was so much cooler than Boba.  Jango went out like a man getting his head chopped off by Samuel L. Jackson, Boba got killed by blind Han Solo.

So yeah, the prequels had it's moments.  Quiqon was cool, and Obi Wan just became the collective of all that is awesome.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 21, 2009)

> Episode 1 and 2 ruined vader



Everyone knows Vader came out of the womb breathing hard and started force choking the doctor.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2009)

Fuck yes, Ewoks.  Also Fuck yes, fucking EVERYONE WHO DIED IN THE FUCKING CLONE WARS.  And Shaak Ti.  FUCK YOU, CANON.

Maybe Han Solo is win enough to make up for it, but.. I dunno.  Somtimes he is, sometimes he isn't.

Oh also, my favorite Patton Oswalt bit:
[YOUTUBE]LDCjIjsZp_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Para (Mar 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm in love with the first three. Newer three? Not so much.



Same, but as said above it's probably a case of nostalgia blinding us to the flaws... what am I saying, the OT has no flaws 

but srsly

I actually enjoyed episodes II and III, and could probably sit through the phantom menace again at a push... as long as I could mute Jarjar... and fast forward all the podracing stuff...


----------



## Superior (Mar 21, 2009)

Para said:


> Same, but as said above it's probably a case of nostalgia blinding us to the flaws... what am I saying, the OT has no flaws
> 
> but srsly
> 
> I actually enjoyed episodes II and III, and could probably sit through the phantom menace again at a push... as long as I could mute Jarjar... and fast forward all the podracing stuff...


I completely agree, aren't there supposed to be 3 more movies coming out in a few years?


----------



## Para (Mar 21, 2009)

Well the rumour was always that Lucas planned to make nine - the original trilogy being the middle chunk, and the three prequels and three sequels.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't get what people have against the ewoks, I meant after all, they aren't bothered yoda by in the OT, who was a  green muppet. Yoda is awesome in the prequel universe.


----------



## Para (Mar 21, 2009)

I actually never had a problem with the Ewoks but I guess I watched the original trilogy when I was too young to care about things being too cute or whatever.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 21, 2009)

Episode 22 was pretty darn sweet.  Wish they'd killed Anakin when they had the chance, but all in all, a pretty darn solid victory for the bad guys.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 21, 2009)

My main problem with this Clone Wars show is the portrayal of Anakin. It's not really leading into his extreme frustration with the Jedi that we see in Episode 3. However, what it is doing right is showing Anakin and Obi Wan as brothers.

Also, MOAR GRIEVOUS AND DURGE


----------



## Wesley (Mar 21, 2009)

This series is supposed to be a 100 episodes long.  Meaning there's plenty of time for Anakin to rage, and for the battles and the scope of the war to increase in size.  Meanwhile, I'm content to see what scenarios will be playing out on a week to week basis.

Also, I don't think Durge has made an appearance in this series yet, and I agree that Grevious could use more screen time.  Particularly in a more open arena.  It seems like he's always getting stuck in these hallways that won't allow him to manuever around like he's meant to.

The villians in general have been pretty good though.  Even Gunray was a cool customer when he had been captured and interrogated.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 21, 2009)

I wanna see Grievous' victory at Duros.


----------



## Superior (Mar 21, 2009)

I want to see a epic fight, there really haven't been to many now.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 21, 2009)

Superior said:


> I want to see a epic fight, there really haven't been to many now.



The problem is how do you commit both sides to a large scale battle?  It's a big galaxy and the battle lines are spread out all around it.  Planets are probably sparesly defended, if at all, with the Seperatists invading as many planets as possible, with their mass produced driod armies, forcing the Republic to commit more forces to defense and liberation, rather than attack against Seperatist military and political strongholds.

So far, I'd think that the Seperatists are winning, despite the greater loss in men and material.  And eventually the Republic will have to start going on the offensive, if they hope to win.  Meaning that for once we'll have to see them subjugating a world or two.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, we haven't really seen a battle on the scale of the Geonosis battle yet, and that would be cool to see. The battle was my favorite part of Episode 2.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

Can we discuss EU novels too?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 21, 2009)

Or Theed on Naboo with the Gungans fighting the Federation.

One thing I'd like to see go away is the lone fighter/bomber squadron destroying the gigantic enemy starship.  I want ships beating the snot out of eachother, with no tricks or loneman heroics involved.  No desperate acts miraculiously paying off.  No infilitrations.  

Just good old, balls to steel, back and forth action as two or more parties relentlessly pound away at eachother.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Can we discuss EU novels too?



I wouldn't mind.  Last novel I read though was Alliegance by Timonthy Zahn (may have reread Survivor's Quest also by Timonthy Zahn after that) though and I never picked up anything PT books, although I might be interested in Dark Lord or any Grevious centric books.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2009)

How is grevious in the cgi series? He was badass in the cartoon, but sucked in episode 3.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> How is grevious in the cgi series? He was badass in the cartoon, but sucked in episode 3.



I'd say he's closer to how he was in RotS, but his character is treated as being more important.  He's a thoughtful commander, occasionally smashes the odd driod that mouths off to him.  Against Jedi, he's not exactly tearing through their ranks with ease or inspiring huge amounts of terror in them, but they're running from him about as often as he's running from them, so...

Well, Godslayer Grevious died with Windu's Forcecrush in the animated series, but he can still kick a fair amount of ass in this one.  He just has to be a bit more careful about how he fights his enemies.  Sometimes he's at a disadvantage, sometimes he isn't.

I'd say he's one of the better characters in the series, even if I really wish he had more oppurtunities to just smash and slaughter his enemies, but they're focusing more on Grevious the man in this series.  His most important episode dealt with his backstory and his old life before the whole driod conversion thing.  He obviously misses his previous life, and sometimes I get the sense he doesn't put his heart into every battle.  Particularly this one time when he confronted Snips in a lightstaber duel.  She was running scared, but I thought he was making a half hearted attempt to toy with her.  He had oppurtunties to kill her outright, but he'd show some restraint and relent.  At least I thought that was what he was doing.


----------



## Superior (Mar 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Can we discuss EU novels too?


Yes, that's what I was hoping for.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 22, 2009)

Grievous in the 2D cartoon was ridiculous. That whole cartoon was ridiculous. It was mostly the creators being fanboys and going "IT'D BE SOOOOO AWESOME IF MACE WINDU COULD JUST LIKE PUSH A SHIP INTO SPACE ALL LIKE....BOOOOOOM!!!! *makes explosion noises*" "YEAH, AND GRIEVOUS SHOULD LIKE, THROW BUILDINGS AND THROW KAMEHAMEHAS!''

3D cartoon Grievous is the more sensible Grievous.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 22, 2009)

Cad Bane was Worth the hype


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 22, 2009)

Clones Wars CG series do you ever get to see what Grevious's face looks like under the mask?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 22, 2009)

Why would you want to?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 22, 2009)

didnt they show what he used to look like in that episode where the Jedi were trapped in his lair?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think the statues were of him.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 22, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Grievous in the 2D cartoon was ridiculous. That whole cartoon was ridiculous. It was mostly the creators being fanboys and going "IT'D BE SOOOOO AWESOME IF MACE WINDU COULD JUST LIKE PUSH A SHIP INTO SPACE ALL LIKE....BOOOOOOM!!!! *makes explosion noises*" "YEAH, AND GRIEVOUS SHOULD LIKE, THROW BUILDINGS AND THROW KAMEHAMEHAS!''
> 
> 3D cartoon Grievous is the more sensible Grievous.



I'm not sure which is worse; that the Jedi and clone troopers were so awesome they could easily win battles hundreds to one or that the Seperatist driod armies sucked so bad, half a dozen and one Jedi could beat them.  At least the in the former there's more of a spectacle.

The CG series has taken to developing characters more though.   I guess mortality has a way of making people appreciate their surroundings and situations more.



> Cad Bane was Worth the hype



He is.  And you just know that Jar Jar is going to undo him.


----------



## Superior (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish Jar-Jar would get a fatal wound and would be out of the show for awhile, he keeps doing things he shouldn't be able to.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 22, 2009)

Superior said:


> I wish Jar-Jar would get a fatal wound and would be out of the show for awhile, he keeps doing things he shouldn't be able to.



No, he keeps doing things that only Jar Jar could pull off.  I liked it when the one clone trooper seemed to understand he has a knack for...causing trouble.  Although, I wish they had gotten at least a little angry at him when he infected Padme with that killer virus.  That was just plain stupid of him and it almost got her killed.

Not sure how I feel about them actually teaching him how to use a blaster.  I'm sure we'll see mixed results, but Jar Jar actually being useful on purpose would be hard to take.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 22, 2009)

Wesley said:


> He is.  And you just know that Jar Jar is going to undo him.



Bane is immune to PIS


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 23, 2009)

Star Wars going with a spaghetti western feel for Bane is... intriguing.

But he's bringing some real maturity to the show.  So I ain't complaining.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 23, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Star Wars going with a spaghetti western feel for Bane is... intriguing.
> 
> But he's bringing some real maturity to the show.  So I ain't complaining.




What species is he anyway, the skin coloring and eyes tell me he's a Duros, but the weird breathing apparatus on his cheeks imply something else. Also Aurra Sing's there as well, which makes me wonder if he's Anzati.


----------



## Dazarterit (Mar 23, 2009)

^ This is from a page on a star wars website (the name alludes me) related to Bane.
 "His breathing tubes were directly connected to his lungs, allowing him to hunt and do business freely in different types of atmospheres without additional protection."
In short he is a very obsessed Duros.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 23, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> What species is he anyway, the skin coloring and eyes tell me he's a Duros, but the weird breathing apparatus on his cheeks imply something else. Also Aurra Sing's there as well, which makes me wonder if he's Anzati.



He's a Duros.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Superior (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not to fond of him actually.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)

Interesting thing posted recently



> *A Half-Hearted Defense of the “Star Wars” Prequels*
> 
> 
> On the one hand, I’m not crazy enough to say that the “Star Wars” prequels are good. There’s some rough sailing there, for a variety of reasons: Lucas hadn’t directed a film in a long time, his scripts were less polished due to a lack of a strong editor…and the less said about Jar-Jar, the better. But there’s a very strong theme that tends to get lost or misinterpreted, and it’s actually pretty impressively clever–but it requires letting go of one of the big assumptions the classic trilogy gave us. You have to be willing to understand that while the Sith are the villains of the series, the Jedi are the other villains of the series.
> ...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

^ That's pretty interesting.


----------

